# How to Add a Start & End Date Calendar Boxs  to Pwer Bi Dashboard?



## Leicester City Fox (Aug 16, 2019)

Hi All

Greetings, 

I want to add a start and end date box (Calendar box) in my PowerBi Dashboard is there was of doing it so basically the dash board updates withthe start and end data selected?

 Example below: 

Start Date …………………………..                       End Date...…………………







If anybody got and ideas on how to best do this  I wouldbe very grateful?


Many Thanks
The Leicester Fox


----------



## Matt Allington (Aug 17, 2019)

If you add a slicer to the date column, it should give you a slider that can be set to do what you want


----------



## Leicester City Fox (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi Matt 

Thank you this works...……...your a Star  

The Leicester Fox


----------

